# Turkey Taxidermy in NE Ohio



## NoMercy071311

This will be my first season turkey hunting. If I do end up bagging a nice one that isn't too messed up, I would like to get it mounted. Where is a good place to take it that is a reasonable price? I am located in Ravenna, Ohio but will to travel within reason for a good taxidermist for a good price.

Thanks


----------



## fish4wall

what kind of mount? if your looking for a full body mount I'll ask this guy I know. but if your looking for a "rug" mount...do it yourself....its easy..if you don't want to do it yourself let me know..I've done a few this way.
I did this mount for my son years ago....


----------



## marshal45

Mike Remesch in auburn twp does them. He is on Munn Rd near Taylor may Rd. Very goo price too. He mounted a buck and a wood duck for me this year and I asked him about turkeys. 216-789-8857


----------



## NoMercy071311

fish4wall said:


> what kind of mount? if your looking for a full body mount I'll ask this guy I know. but if your looking for a "rug" mount...do it yourself....its easy..if you don't want to do it yourself let me know..I've done a few this way.
> I did this mount for my son years ago....
> View attachment 206509


I would like a full body mount but that is just depending on the quality of the bird. If it is not a really nice one the I would probably like to do a rug mount with it.


----------



## fish4wall

NoMercy071311 said:


> I would like a full body mount but that is just depending on the quality of the bird. If it is not a really nice one the I would probably like to do a rug mount with it.


cool...let me know.


----------



## pintail13

Highpoint taxidermy. He does awesome work!! He's near buckeye lake. He did a turkey for me. It looks like it's ready to fly off the wall!!


----------



## Minnowhead

Keller is a bird guy. Massillon/Navarre.


----------



## Bulldog1149

Buck eye taxidermy is in Berlin lake area. Jeff pusateri does fantastic deer and turkeys. I have seen many of his full mounts and he did a turkey rug, 3 bucks and a wild boar for me. Always top notch.


----------



## demodave216

IMO, hands down best in the area is Terry Hovance 330-637-2026 in Cortland, OH


----------



## Row v. Wade

http://www.naturescanvas.net/albums/nctalbum.html

Some pics of Bruce's work at Natures Canvas, Thompson Oh.


----------

